# Joomla Templates für MMORPG



## Amarillo (26. Januar 2010)

Hiho,

für Nutzer von Joomla gibt es eine extreme Auswahl an Templates aber irgendwie nie irgend etwas im Bereich WoW oder ähnlichem.
Hat jemand Lust ein solches Template zusammen zu bauen. Ich nutze die Software Artisteer für die Erstellung.
Es wäre also nicht schlecht wenn ihr diese ebenfalls benutzt.


Mit dieser Software kann man neben Joomla auch Drupal, Wordpresstemplates ect. konztruieren.


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. Januar 2010)

Hab kurz gegoogelt udn diese Seite gefunden mit einem
animierten template: http://www.lernvid.c...a-template.html oder http://www.lernvid.com/joomla-templates/138-world-of-warcraft-joomla-template-2.html

Außerdem gibts mehr als eins habe selebr schon mehrere WoW Templates für Joomla gesehen.


Oder du willst ein spezielles und einzigartiges das dir Jemand macht


----------



## Amarillo (26. Januar 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hab kurz gegoogelt udn diese Seite gefunden mit einem
> animierten template: http://www.lernvid.c...a-template.html oder http://www.lernvid.c...template-2.html
> 
> Außerdem gibts mehr als eins habe selebr schon mehrere WoW Templates für Joomla gesehen.
> ...




1. Mache ich alle Templates selber 
2. Ging es hier darum eine Gruppe zu finden welche solch ein Projekt stämmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt!


----------

